# Back Sweetening?



## critterhunter (Nov 24, 2010)

What does this refer to? If it is to sweeten the wine after it's done fermenting (or sorbate has been added to stop it) then is sugar water OK for this? Should it be boiled? Or do you guys prefer using fruit juice and if so does it need to be the same type, and does anything (like boiling) need to be done to it?

So far after we racked the major sediment out of the carboy we just boiled some sugar water, allowed that to cool, and then poured it in to both back sweeten the wine (I guess) but mainly to replace lost volume. Is this OK? I figure so long as you go a bit heavy with the fruit or juice the wine should have extra "flavor" to burn anyway, and so sugar water or even just plain water wouldn't be a problem? We probably poured 1/3rd gallon into our 5 gallon carboy of pear wine to make up for lost volume and I didn't notice any less taste to it when we sampled it.

Also, can you back sweeten any time so long as fermation is stopped or should this only be done say a few weeks before bottling?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 24, 2010)

You may warm sugar in water or better some of your wine. Warm and stir for 8 minutes to invert the sugar. Cool then add to your wine. Juice may be used, best to simmer to 1/2 volume. Remember to add sorbate.

You may sweeten anytime once wine has been stabilized. I myself prefer to sweeten a few weeks prior to bottling. This follows my aging.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 24, 2010)

I use wine to backsweeten instead of adding any water. I - like Steve - i wait for a while before sweetening. Over time the wine changes characteristics - that is why i wait until later to do it.


----------



## Tom (Nov 24, 2010)

Both above are right. So, whats the formula? Well its 2 parts Sugar to 1 part water/wine. Heat liquid, then add sugar, whisk over heat till clear. Add to YOUR taste. Once you have the sweetness you like then ck the gravity and write it down for your NEXT same batch.
Use a log for each wine for reference. This also helps us if you have a problem later.


----------



## Rickochet (Jan 9, 2011)

I have added granular sugar to a few of my kits to back sweeten. Stirred it in real good and it seems to work OK. Is there a reason to heat the sugar first?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 9, 2011)

Usually doing it this way if you bottle then also you are likely to get fine sugar sediment that just didnt dissolve in the bottles.


----------



## Rickochet (Jan 9, 2011)

I have performed this process on about 3 batches. I waited for about a month before bottling and the Moscato kits have been very clear. I added the sugar and stirred in good with my degassing whip with my drill. It appeared to work well, but I still had some sediment in the carboy. In your infinite wisdom....Do you believe that some sweetness might be "left behind" by not following a heating process? Your comments are appreciated!


----------



## Tom (Jan 9, 2011)

By using simple syrup you insure that ALL the sugar is dissolved. The cooler the temp the harder it is for the sugar to dissolve.
Think of adding sugar to Ice tea, all the sugar does not get dissolved right away.
When you add sugar to bring the starting gravity up you will get a false reading as not all sugars get dissolved right away. Thats not to say it will never get dissolved.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 9, 2011)

I 110% agree with tom, Just like trying to make a cold iced tea, near the end you get the crunchy glass! Its just near impossible to get it thoroughly dissolved in cooler temps. I dont know if its enough to change what you thought you wanted on the sweetness, just enough to not look pretty in the bottle.


----------



## wjdonahue (Jan 9, 2011)

Definitely agree with Tom and Wade....It's the accuracy. One mistake that a lot of newbies make is that they end up with a final product that is sweeter than they intended. Because it takes a looooong time for the granulated sugar to dissolve, the problem is that when you taste it, it tastes good. But all of the sugar has yet to dissolve, and when it does, you have gone too far. Simple syrup eliminates this problem since it is already dissolved. Still add a little, stir well....and wait a while, then taste. It is easy to over sweeten and you can't reverse it.
Personally I reserve some of the wine juice for a sus reserve, or If I don't have any, I use a concentrate. Again be careful not to oversweeten


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 9, 2011)

I usually just use granular sugar. Have never had a problem with undisolved sugar; maybe I'm just a really good stirrer?






One benefit of heating sugar first to create invert sugar is that you'll get an accurate analysis of the true sweetness of the wine right away. Invert sugar tastes a bit sweeter than granular table sugar. The acids in your wine will break your sucrose into glucose + fructose over time without the heat, but you won't have a true evaluation of the sweetness level until after the bonds are broke. This is why when adding table sugar, I suggest stopping before you hit the point you'd like.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 9, 2011)

Lon thanks for that explanation. I was also wondering about the difference of adding granular or simple syrup which is the way I do it.

Now I have another question along the same lines. Lately I have been heating my wine to dissolve the sugar for back sweetening. We all know drastic temperature changes are not good. Am I doing harm to my wine by not making a simple syrup with water?


----------



## Tom (Jan 9, 2011)

I use water. Reason is I make 2-4 quarts at a time. I see no need to use wine to make simple syrup. 

Now if making fruit wine I then would use some of the "must" to heat up to dissolve the sugar to bring the gravity up to 1.085


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 9, 2011)

So do you think I could have done some harm? I have read where others have heated their wine to dissolve sugar as they did not want to add the additional water


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 9, 2011)

It's hard to say. Most food items change their flavors from heating (think of the dfference that happens between raw and cooked potatoes). About the only way you would know is to run a test by splitting a batch and trying it both ways, then tasting results. Who knows, maybe you improved the flavor from warming it.


----------



## Tom (Jan 10, 2011)

I dont think so. Think of how much you are using. The most you need is 16OZ of water and 32OZ of sugar. This will be more than enough for 6 gallons. 
I hope you are not boiling the liquid. I heat the water to over 120°. Add sugar and whisk till dissolved


----------

